
(Deliberate) practice makes perfect: how to become an expert in anything - fagnerbrack
https://medium.com/swlh/deliberate-practice-makes-perfect-how-to-become-an-expert-in-anything-ec30e0c1314e
======
montenegrohugo
>Why regular practice isn’t enough Typically, repeated practice takes us up to
a medium level of success. After an initial spike, progress stalls, plateaus —
then grinds to a halt.

>Because when you reach an average level of competence, your ability stops
being a work-in-progress and starts being a reflex.

I've seen this time and time again. Whether it be at starting a new workplace,
or playing some sport or video game. If you have ever played and online
competitive game, I'm sure you will have seen people with _multiple_ thousand
hours, who are still only in the top 40th percentile (or even lower). They
start this new game, or new job or new activity, go through a learning process
and then just... stop. From there on the brain is on "autopilot" mode, and
progress becomes very slow or even grinds to a complete halt.

Getting to an OK level is easy, but surpassing that requires a conscious,
continuous and uncomfortable amount of effort.

------
montenegrohugo
I like this comment:

    
    
      Talent x effort = Skill
    
      Skill x effort = Achievement
    

So essentially:

    
    
      Talent * (effort)^2 = Achievement

